# how hard to make auto 300zx into manual



## ebarney (Sep 4, 2004)

Ihave a bad auto trans they tell me in my 85 turbo I have an 86 auto non turbo and an 86 manual non turboboth good engines and trannys for spare parts can I make my turbo into a manual with what I have or is there alot more to it, and will those trannys even work in my turbo?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

It honestly going to be not too difficult. The transmissions will swap out without an issue. The ECU will be a big sticking point unless you;ve got the JWT ECU. You'll need to find a turbo manual ECU, else the Fuel maps and the general setup wont work correctly. Then there is the matter of mounting the clutch pedal and all the hydraulics for that.


----------

